# Tivo Edge with Samsung 8K QN65 - volume capped?



## Bryan S (May 9, 2020)

Afternoon - I think I have tweaked all the limited settings on the Tivo regarding audio, and have teh settings on my Samsung QN65 TV set correctly. However, the sound is limited when playing anything from the TiVo to the TV - basically capped at about "25" on the volume scale. 

However....when playing via my Roku there is no issue and the volume continues to increase as the volume button is pushed on the Roku.

Thus it seems the issue is with the Tivo.

Both Roku and Tivo hooked up with HDMI 2.1 cables. Moved the Tivo from eARC to regular HDMI on the TV. 

To reiterate, the volume gets capped when playing from Tivo Edge to the TV, whether I use the Tivo volume control or Samsung volume control. While it looks like the volume is increasing, the sound is capped and actually does not increase even though the sound numbers/volume level continue to increase.

Thoughts? How do I fix this on the edge?


----------

